# Peeing in her new bed??



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, I couldn't wait for Rosie to get a lovely comfy dog bed but since she had it on Christmas Day she's peed in it twice and doesn't sleep in it. She plays in it scratches and digs in there but won't settle in there choosing to lie on the floor instead? It's only meant as a daytime place as she sleeps in a crate at night. It's not by accident she's peeing there she purposefully backs up and pees into it! She also tried to pee on the pile of presents we put out for kids but we managed to stop her. I'm thinking she doesn't like change as we have recently also had house improvement work going on and she started peeing in house again then. She was practically house trained before Christmas but it's gone terribly wrong. Does anyone know why she may be using her new bed to toilet? I thought dogs hated to soil their beds??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheeky little Rosie!
Sorry I don't have an answer, but it doesn't sound like she sees it as a bed?
Although lovely miss Molly got a superb new bed and peed on it 
Although I believe she lives it now.
Will the bed fit in the crate?? X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, don't feel down about it, you may see it as a bed but she obviously doesn't! We really wanted Poppy to have a comfy bed at 6 months but she just dug and dug and then chewed it up and chose vetbed to sleep on instead. She's now in a plastic one (from about 7 months) but still often chooses the vetbed! Rosie's probably unsettled with building work and Christmas disruptions and trying to mark her territory maybe? Poppy's changed massively since she was that age and grown out of lots of habits we were concerned with. Keep on positively reinforcing the good behaviour and keep calm, it's been a very exciting time in her tiny life xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe she is trying to mark it to make it her own?? When Molly was small she wouldn't sleep in her bed at all she would just dig in it and try and destroy it. She would always sleep on the floor or on my feet.

When she turned 1 we got her a nice new bed and the first time she got on it she pee'd. I washed it and put it back together and now she is always on it and hasn't pee'd on it again so I think for her it was a marking thing.

Maybe take her bed away for a bit wash it and then try it out when she is older.

Maybe it's the changes going on that are upsetting her. I'm sure she will get used to things just give her time. Take her out more often maybe.

Hope things get back on track soon!


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I think that it is probably a bit of all the above! Never thought it would be because she was too young but she has destroyed 2 other cheaper cushions, think she just sees them as big toys! Since I posted she has actually been sitting in it for just a while so she may be learning already. We keep throwing treats in and saying in your bed so I guess it's just carrying on with that and when she's accepted it and knows its a bed hopefully she will stop peeing in it. I think the bed is bit bigger than crate to try putting it in. Thanks for all the advice.
Another odd thing she does is take her pigs ears into her bed and does a sweeping gesture with her nose as if she's trying to bury it!? She does such funny things and I don't know why, maybe need to read a dog behaviour book! :0)


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Not sure about the peeing but Gandhi would also bite on and dig in his bed. every time he did this we took it away and then when he was tired and would curl up on the floor we would get the bed out and he would hop in and nap, then at some point after the nap the cycle would start again but at least it means he doesn't get to dig in it and chew it, we're showing him it's just for sleeping in. He also sleeps in the crate at night so the bed is a daytime place. Over time he has started to sleep in the bed more often without starting to dig in it etc (He's curled up in it right now!)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two would try to chew on their beds when I bought it for them. They stopped pretty quick. So before I got the beds, they had been sleeping on a part of my bed. So they didn't use it until I put the sheets I had been using inside of their beds. So maybe if there is a blanket or sheet that she associated with sleeping/bedtime by putting it on there during the day so she understands what it is for. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Hi, I was just going to suggest what Lexi and Beemer's mum has said and to put a blanket from her crate in the bed. This will have her smell and the association of it being hers and her bed and hopefully not to pee in it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad she is getting used to it, Dudley destroyed the first soft bed he had (he also sleeps in a crate at night), we were given another one and he trashed the cushion in it, we put a firmer replacement pillow in which he was ok with, he grew out of that a while ago but we kept it until now (he is nearly 2)and have just got him a nice new comfy bed which he is enjoying without trashing, so I do think the attacking is an age thing and the weeing maybe just because of the changes.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have lovely soft warm beds for my two. They prefer the cold hard kitchen floor, the marble hearth or the prickly front door mat!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

tessybear said:


> I have lovely soft warm beds for my two. They prefer the cold hard kitchen floor, the marble hearth or the prickly front door mat!


My 2 sleep on the stairs!! x


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks again for some more tricks to try. She did have a blanket in one side of her crate which I started to put in the new bed but she continued to attack and scrape/chew it so I've put it away for now until she is a bit older! She has destoyed 2 other beds but these were more flimsy cheaper beds. The one bed she doesn't seem to destroy is the memory foam small mattress which is a bot more robust than the others!

She sleeps in her pen now with the choice of a foam mattress or old towel but she often chooses the cold hard floor!! Funny things aren't they


----------

